
The Story of Me-A real programmer - akshat_h
https://hackernoon.com/the-story-of-me-a-real-programmer-ba37a720395b?gi=6a3688a606f9
======
akshat_h
It does seem similar to my experience when changing jobs or changing stacks,
but I don't see this happening after the settling in period. I am not working
in web dev though, so maybe the experience is different.

Another thing that stuck me was about the use of a semicolon, comma etc to get
working. It is a common pet peave when searching for documentation.

For example for a command

$ program <file_name>

Is file name in quotes, <>, or something else? What to do if there are quotes
in the filename? Single or double quote? Two examples in the documentation,
one simple, and one as complex as possible would be great. This is one thing I
end up going to stack overflow again and again.

